# Moving to Australia-Job scenario



## ameet.au (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi,
I have approx 9 yrs experence in IT/Java and currently in canada for work;
How is the job market in Australia to move in month on Aug/Sept 2012?
Which location shld be the best bet.
And if i plan to move( me first then my wife and Kid) what initial expenses should i consider?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Ameet,

For Job market, check the job portals and linkedin. August/September is alright, the market is hottest around august as it is begining of new financial year (July onwards) and people are just back from School holidays (till July 15th). Any later than October starts to get slow.

For what city, sydney has max number of jobs in IT but melbourne isn't bad either, it depends on what you like, Sydney is crowded, Melbourne is not as crowded, Sydney is bigger, Melbourne is smaller in comparisson, Sydney is less multi cultural as comapred to Melbourne, Weather is good in Sydney but i love it in Mel as well.. it depend son what you like and what you dislike


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as for expenses, one can do with 2k per month initially, staying alone, but once the family comes in, 3k is more like it including rentals


----------



## ameet.au (Apr 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> as for expenses, one can do with 2k per month initially, staying alone, but once the family comes in, 3k is more like it including rentals


In Melbourne where should be the best place to stay for first couple weeks?
In US generally there are hotels/motels like Homestay which are cheap around 750/800 mth which are furnished studios;
Any such things in Melbourne when i land?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## ameet.au (Apr 17, 2011)

Also Can i drive a car in Australia with my US license?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

for your info : South Australia gave me a full driving license without any tests whatsoever bcoz I have a valid USA license..I have posted this in another thread..
I dont know abt other states though...



ameet.au said:


> Also Can i drive a car in Australia with my US license?
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


----------



## ameet.au (Apr 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> for your info : South Australia gave me a full driving license without any tests whatsoever bcoz I have a valid USA license..I have posted this in another thread..
> I dont know abt other states though...


WOW!! thanks for the reply...
--Amit


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

There are hostels available for that much or shared accommodation, check shared accommodation site


----------



## teresacastillo (Aug 5, 2012)

dear Ameet


you can drive in Australia with your American license until you get your permanent residence, and about your expenses, you need to prepare about 2,000 per month, as rent is expensive in Australia


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> There are hostels available for that much or shared accommodation, check shared accommodation site



Hi Anj,

Please provide me the link for this site. And is it safe for single ladies too? I planning to move next year. But just want the details, so that I can plan better


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

google it . there are heaps of hostels here


----------



## huuhaaw (Aug 12, 2012)

ameet.au said:


> WOW!! thanks for the reply...
> --Amit


I had a valid US license and in sydney they gave me a full license without a written or dirve test.

santosh


----------



## huuhaaw (Aug 12, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Please provide me the link for this site. And is it safe for single ladies too? I planning to move next year. But just want the details, so that I can plan better


for shared accommodation there are several sites in various cities

melbourne.gumtree dot com dot au

sydney.gumtree dot com dot au

where you will find lots of Indians providing shared accommodation, you need to try out your options by calling them or talking to the ads.

regards,
santosh


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

huuhaaw said:


> for shared accommodation there are several sites in various cities
> 
> melbourne.gumtree dot com dot au
> 
> ...


Thanks Santhosh and Anj.


----------



## diveshpremdeep (Jul 21, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> as for expenses, one can do with 2k per month initially, staying alone, but once the family comes in, 3k is more like it including rentals


2k per month? Even if I'm using shared accommodation?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

To my knowledge, there are 4 jobs in Melbourne for every 6 jobs in Sydney. I am speaking from a an IT- Business Analysis perspective.


----------



## huuhaaw (Aug 12, 2012)

diveshpremdeep said:


> 2k per month? Even if I'm using shared accommodation?


Shared accommodation cost varies from as low as 175 per week to 350 per week and it might go from unfurnished single room to fully furnished rooms. This is just the rent+utilities(power,internet included) it varies based on your choices.

Even expenses like food, transportation varies based on your choice.


If its sydney you are moving please do some research

131500 Transport Infoline - Home

For food expenses you can visit groceries stores for relevant food prices or access their websites

Coles Supermarkets

Woolworths - Home

ALDI - ALDI Australia homepage

As suggested before visit

Respective gumtree portals for rental information 

sydney gumtree portal

domain portal(no shared properties listed just rental/property listing)

I thinks a budget of 1200-2000 is enough to cover your monthly budget

Hopes this info helps


----------



## diveshpremdeep (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks huuhaaw - this really helps. I'm feeling a lot more comfortable now, knowing the expected expense.

Isn't it possible to book shared accommodation in advance? I tried contacting the owners of a few ads for shared accommodation online, but did not get any response.

I am moving to Melbourne, btw.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

diveshpremdeep said:


> 2k per month? Even if I'm using shared accommodation?


If you are going to share the room with another person, it will be less expensive than having a full room for yourself in a shared house.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

diveshpremdeep said:


> Thanks huuhaaw - this really helps. I'm feeling a lot more comfortable now, knowing the expected expense.
> 
> Isn't it possible to book shared accommodation in advance? I tried contacting the owners of a few ads for shared accommodation online, but did not get any response.
> 
> I am moving to Melbourne, btw.


Just saw Bangalg's post. He managed to secure accommodation in Sydney from India. May be, he can provide you some pointers on how to.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

OzWay said:


> Just saw Bangalg's post. He managed to secure accommodation in Sydney from India. May be, he can provide you some pointers on how to.


You can book a shared accomodation for Sydney sitting in India only if you do it through a contact in Sydney. Else, forget it. Nobody responds. Other option is to first stay in a hotel for a week- and that can be expensive.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

diveshpremdeep said:


> 2k per month? Even if I'm using shared accommodation?


We (couple) are currently staying in a shared accommodation. Our expenses are around 2500 including rent, groceries, internet & phone bills. This is in Melbourne. If you are planning to settle in Sydney, the cost if higher.


----------

